

Social media startups please - start123

I run a social media news blog(http://fastgush.com) and I am looking for social media startups to write about. Currently the blog has a small readership, but it has been growing steadily for the past six months and will enter Alexa's 100,000 soon.<p>I have covered few startups till now and would love to cover many more. The main problem I have
been facing is finding social media startups.<p>If any of you is building or has built a site/app/anything related to social media, please get in touch with me at contact@fastgush.com<p>Would love to hear from you.
======
instakill
Very nice site.

~~~
start123
Thanks a lot.

